# Warning, to those past 30 who won't anti-age-maxx on skin. Looks at this photo collage



## eduardkoopman (Nov 7, 2019)

The picture from 4 women, taken each year from their mid 20's untill mid 60's
This is the future of your skin, if you don't go full out on taking care of your skin.
And these women probably even had a pretty healthy lifestyle, and most seemed to never had gotten fat. https://www.daily-goals.com/en/12909-sisters-photo/

- They look good at mid 20's
- They look do-able at mid 30's
- At late 30's, their looks fall of a cliff (lose like 2 point in 5 years time). (I see this happening around me with plenty people, women and men. After the mid 30's falling off a fucking cliff with the speed of light. Brutal, and they are finished. People that fallen of a cliff and are early 40's orso, I think they have almost no options to return back to good/decent looking. Just because they didn't go full out anti age maxxing in their early 30's)
-Well looking at the pictures after 40 and beyond, is just depressing. 
Hopefully I never grow ugly old, before 60.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 7, 2019)

God aging is so brutal, its hellish that we are all afflicted with it. The other day I realized that by definition aging is literally a disease but no one sees it that way simply because all humans have it.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 7, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> God aging is so brutal, its hellish that we are all afflicted with it. The other day I realized that by definition aging is literally a disease but no one sees it that way simply because all humans have it.


Aging sucks. And even when aging on the inside, I prefer the outside to appear unaged as much as possible.

I agree with Aubrey Plaza. "fuck you old people, I will life forever"


----------



## Gonners (Nov 7, 2019)

i thought the girl all the way on the left was the cutest one of them all, it's crazy to see her age like that holy fuck.


----------



## Cleftcel (Nov 7, 2019)

collagen is the most precious material in the world


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 7, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> The picture from 4 women, taken each year from their mid 20's untill mid 60's
> This is the future of your skin, if you don't go full out on taking care of your skin.
> And these women probably even had a pretty healthy lifestyle, and most seemed to never had gotten fat. https://www.daily-goals.com/en/12909-sisters-photo/
> 
> ...


the inventor of red light therapy is a saint


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 7, 2019)

Gonners said:


> i thought the girl all the way on the left was the cutest one of them all, it's crazy to see her age like that holy fuck.


1975, she looked super cute.
Then 13 years later at
1988, falling of a cliff.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 7, 2019)

Collagen reaper takes no prisoner


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 7, 2019)

Cleftcel said:


> collagen is the most precious material in the world


life without collagen is a life not worth living


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 7, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> life without collagen is a life not worth living


So life after 35 or ain't worth it ?


----------



## Gonners (Nov 7, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> 1975, she looked super cute.
> Then 13 years later at
> 1988, falling of a cliff.



tbh tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 7, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> So life after 35 or ain't worth it ?


in essence


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 7, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> in essence


Thank the odds i have good aging genetics a'd i quit smoking my friends around my age look like utter shit


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 7, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> So life after 35 or ain't worth it ?


My opinion. For men, this is.
Men skin ages slower then women. So you can postpone skin signs of aging better then women if you go looksmaxing and anti aging on your skin.
Men have more options to compensate. A man can go beta-buxx, and still have sex or relationship with a hot woman, by being rich and basically buying her.She won't treat nor love him like she did Chad, but at least he can get something this way. Women, don't have that option, often.


----------



## elfmaxx (Nov 7, 2019)

There's only so much you can do.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 7, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> My opinion. For men, this is.
> Men skin ages slower then women. So you can postpone skin signs of aging better then women if you go looksmaxing and anti aging on your skin.
> Men have more options to compensate. A man can go beta-buxx, and still have sex or relationship with a hot woman, by being rich and basically buying her.She won't treat nor love him like she did Chad, but at least he can get something this way. Women, don't have that option, often.


I need to fuck as much thots as i can before the collagen reaper claims my soul


----------



## ldar = cope (Nov 7, 2019)

Need to inject hormones to keep up with aging


----------



## DidntRead (Nov 7, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> the inventor of red light therapy is a saint


----------



## 2peasinapod (Nov 7, 2019)

bluepilled OP

you act like if you keep your collagen, you will not age

their exterior is just a result of their interior - they are rotted, infertile and biologically dead

what is the point to maintain a look that doesnt reflect the state of your system. 

theres only 1 solution, make your youth count and when you are done, you are done

the whole idea is to live when you are alive and thriving, becasue no matter your skin quality when you are oldcell, you are oldcell


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 7, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> bluepilled OP
> 
> you act like if you keep your collagen, you will not age
> 
> ...


you can maintain fertility even at 70 years old if you keep doing sports, have a perfect diet and take T-maxxing supplements like Fenugreek


----------



## 2peasinapod (Nov 7, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> you can maintain fertility even at 70 years old if you keep doing sports, have a perfect diet and take T-maxxing supplements like Fenugreek



if you arnt slaying now chap, you wont be slaying at 70 lmfao

what is the obsession here of waiting, time is of the essence

go and get your dick wet NOW


----------



## Stingray (Nov 7, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> I agree with Aubrey Plaza. "fuck you old people, I will life forever"



She is still hot despite that subhuman scleral show.


----------



## Mayorga (Nov 7, 2019)

one of the rare instances where I agree with @2peasinapod.

Being so neurotic about your youth and aging is imo mostly your subconsciousness screaming at you that your current way of living is not what you want it to be, an alarm mechanism kind of. You feel that the years are slipping by and you are aware of the fact that you're behind your peers in some milestones, but your brain doesn't want to ever admit a mistake and that leads to a conflict between it and your subconscious self. The end result is an obsession with trying to preserve your youth in order to give yourself more time in order to catch up. But that's just a delusion since the race against time is one you can't win.

TLDR - obsessing over preserving your youth is a sign that you are deeply unhappy with your current state of living. Instead of trying to win yourself more time, which is just delaying by coping, start acting now.


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 7, 2019)

Best thing you can do is maximize your bone gains either through natural growth, osteotomies or implants so that volume loss doesn’t make your face sink in too much and bone is reinforcing it


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 7, 2019)

Just wrote an essay on this then decided to delete it all

I'll just leave this


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 7, 2019)

[QUOTE="2peasinapod, post: 1083015, member: 3066"

theres only 1 solution, make your youth count and when you are done, you are done
[/QUOTE]
The problem is, that your libido will also be there when you are 50. Its hard to say, oh now my time is gone, im 35 now, and i will not look at girls anymore. Your dick is still giving you strong commandos.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 7, 2019)

You're all defeatist. If you discovered anti-aging drugs/treatments before 30 and you're consistent on doing them, you won. If you discovered them before 20, you won even more.

Look at those ladies, first, they lived in the past where they didn't have access to the information we have today, second even today they don't get access to the real lifesaving info.

They still believe creams with collagen in it will work. 

All you gotta do is:
-have a decent regular sleep pattern
-avoid smoking/alcohol
-use Tretinoin
-use moisturizer
-use sun protection
-once in a while get an ablative laser session, or co2
-at this point you shouldn't need this, but if you're obsessed you can get a "deep plane face lift". Look at this lady brutally cheating her chronological age through this operation.





Only low IQ unmotivated normies can't escape the collagen reaper.

I'm not worried about the aging process anymore, because I have the right knowledge to escape it.

External youth is all about skin and bone density.
Internal youth is about mitochondrial metabolism and telomeres.

Maybe I should do an in depth guide on that. let me know.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 7, 2019)

Botox, fillers, implants, skincare, Fin/dut. Whatever it takes. I will never give up the fight.


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 7, 2019)

What fucking happened between 1986 and 87

Chernobylmaxxing ?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 7, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> God aging is so brutal, its hellish that we are all afflicted with it. The other day I realized that by definition aging is literally a disease but no one sees it that way simply because all humans have it.


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 7, 2019)

Thankfully, aging is taking less seriously in men


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 7, 2019)

Don't smoke...

My friend was in the same year as me at school and he looks 10 years older than me.. His skin is all wrinkly especially crows feet near the eyes.. He has been smoking since early 20's


----------



## Casadonis (Nov 7, 2019)

I knew that the 3rd girl from the left would age the worst and the 2nd from the left the best. 

Fair skin/blonde phenotype ages like utter trash compared to med pheno, given the same sun exposure etc. (ceteris paribus). Starting in 82 she looks like the mother of her 3 sisters


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 7, 2019)

Casadonis said:


> I knew that the 3rd girl from the left would age the worst and the 2nd from the left the best.
> 
> Fair skin/blonde phenotype ages like utter trash compared to med pheno, given the same sun exposure etc. (ceteris paribus). Starting in 82 she looks like the mother of her 3 sisters


Yes, the 2nd from the left is fuckable until 2000


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Nov 7, 2019)

the problem is that the real culprit behind aging is not lack of collagen, its the degradation of bone density over time, thats literally the ONLY reason why old people look like old people, for example you can be a teenager with shit collagen but you still look like a teenager just with shit skin


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 7, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> the problem is that the real culprit behind aging is not lack of collagen, its the degradation of bone density over time, thats literally the ONLY reason why old people look like old people, for example you can be a teenager with shit collagen but you still look like a teenager just with shit skin


The 2nd on the left always had good bones, what it killed her was her skin


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Nov 7, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> the problem is that the real culprit behind aging is not lack of collagen, its the degradation of bone density over time, thats literally the ONLY reason why old people look like old people, for example you can be a teenager with shit collagen but you still look like a teenager just with shit skin


To be honest teenagers above 16 look like adults. Below that you can see that their face is still growing, but almost all seniors in high school have fully matured.


----------



## x30001 (Nov 7, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Collagen reaper takes no prisoner


Collagen reaper's house is made out of hardened minoxidil


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 7, 2019)

Mayorga said:


> one of the rare instances where I agree with @2peasinapod.
> 
> Being so neurotic about your youth and aging is imo mostly your subconsciousness screaming at you that your current way of living is not what you want it to be, an alarm mechanism kind of. You feel that the years are slipping by and you are aware of the fact that you're behind your peers in some milestones, but your brain doesn't want to ever admit a mistake and that leads to a conflict between it and your subconscious self. The end result is an obsession with trying to preserve your youth in order to give yourself more time in order to catch up. But that's just a delusion since the race against time is one you can't win.
> 
> TLDR - obsessing over preserving your youth is a sign that you are deeply unhappy with your current state of living. Instead of trying to win yourself more time, which is just delaying by coping, start acting now.


One does not exclude the other.
You and @2peasinapod present it, asif there is 1 off to options one has to choice.
Either: 1. living a good life when young and age normally (aka: badly aging is imo the norm). OR
2. live a shit life when young and age well (due to anit-age maxxing).

Asif, there doesn't exist this 3rd option.
3. living a good life when young and age well (due to anit-age maxxing).
Or did Jennifer Lopez or Jennifer Aniston live a shit life at youth, so they can still look good at 50?
One does not exclude the other.
I bet these 2 women are good axamples of anti age maxxing:


----------



## 2peasinapod (Nov 7, 2019)

@eduardkoopman we got another regular living life to the fullest

damm what a thriving community we have here, you mean we can all age like a millionaire hollywood superstar too?

god'dam lemmie boil the kettle


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 7, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Collagen reaper's house is made out of hardened minoxidil


And cigarette ashes


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 7, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Maybe I should do an in depth guide on that. let me know.


Waiting for this


----------



## rawdogprince (Nov 7, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> My opinion. For men, this is.
> Men skin ages slower then women.


everyone says this but i dont see it. a lot of men have deep forehead wrinkles in their 20s. i rarely see this in women. a lot of men have giant nose and tzone pores. rare on women. men can still look good with bad skin unlike women tho.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 7, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> everyone says this but i dont see it. a lot of men have deep forehead wrinkles in their 20s. i rarely see this in women. a lot of men have giant nose and tzone pores. rare on women. men can still look good with bad skin unlike women tho.


Most men, have no or extremely bad/limited skin care. Whereas most women, start skin care already since they are in their teens.

Science showed, that men skin ages slower.

To quote on of the latest studies: "before age 50, women’s faces aged twice as fast as men. And between the ages of 50 and 60, the “aging trajectory” was up to three times faster."
sources: https://www.earth.com/news/wwomen-age-faster-50/








A Woman's Skin Ages Faster


Men become more distinguished as they age and women, well, we just keep getting older. And if this isn't bad enough, a new study shows that the female skin actually starts to age faster than the hides




www.livescience.com


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 7, 2019)

Your skin is literally an organ of the body, the only way to really take care of it is through diet and vitamins/supplementation/ healthy overall lifestyle. All this topical shit is cope, slathering on chemicals and whatever is not gnna do shit


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Nov 7, 2019)

This


KEy21 said:


> Best thing you can do is maximize your bone gains either through natural growth, osteotomies or implants so that volume loss doesn’t make your face sink in too much and bone is reinforcing it


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 7, 2019)

Women age worse anyway, they slather on makeup filled with chemicals and garbage every day of their life


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 7, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Women age worse anyway, they slather on makeup filled with chemicals and garbage every day of their life


They age quicker, skin wise. But not mainly due to the reasons you stated. probably the main reason being they lose collagen quicker.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Nov 7, 2019)

You should be anti age maxxing at 25


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 7, 2019)

Dope said:


> You should be anti age maxxing at 25


The sooner the better


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Nov 7, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> The sooner the better


Collagen levels first start decreasing around 20 so 25 is ideal. Also starting tretenoin too early can apparently be dangerous.


----------



## mitodrake (Nov 7, 2019)

Possible to take care without waste many money?


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Nov 7, 2019)

How do any of the sex symbols of the 80s and 90s look themselves in the mirror now

Looks descent is brutal


----------



## mitodrake (Nov 7, 2019)

Dope said:


> Collagen levels first start decreasing around 20 so 25 is ideal. Also starting tretenoin too early can apparently be dangerous.



Please pm what i need to do


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Nov 7, 2019)

mitodrake said:


> Please pm what i need to do


I have no clue lol sry. 
@Alarico8 
@SirGey 
@Lifeisgood72


----------



## LooksPSL (Nov 7, 2019)

Good thing everyone in my family looks young


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Nov 7, 2019)

mitodrake said:


> Please pm what i need to do


Start exercising, intensively. Intense cardio and intense weightlifting. Fast regularly to reverse the cell aging, supplement PQQ Energy and Berberine while fasting. Get on a good skincare routine, tretinoin and AHA’s are good. Moisturizer and sunscreen. Supplement collagen peptides. Lower stress, increase sex hormones. Things will get better.


----------



## mitodrake (Nov 7, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Start exercising, intensively. Intense cardio and intense weightlifting. Fast regularly to reverse the cell aging, supplement PQQ Energy and Berberine while fasting. Get on a good skincare routine, tretinoin and AHA’s are good. Moisturizer and sunscreen. Supplement collagen peptides. Lower stress, increase sex hormones. Things will get better.



I do most of those stuff man, i mean exercised, fasting and i drink lot of water(it helps?). But no supplement etc, im gonna do it, saving your post, thanks


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Nov 7, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Collagen reaper's house is made out of hardened minoxidil


Minoxidil is a poison drug that nobody’s should touch. My dick used to grew like 2 cm a year and since starting it my libido has decreased and my dick hasnt grown. Not even beginning about the state of my skin.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Nov 7, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> You're all defeatist. If you discovered anti-aging drugs/treatments before 30 and you're consistent on doing them, you won. If you discovered them before 20, you won even more.
> 
> Look at those ladies, first, they lived in the past where they didn't have access to the information we have today, second even today they don't get access to the real lifesaving info.
> 
> ...



Another example:


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Nov 8, 2019)

mitodrake said:


> I do most of those stuff man, i mean exercised, fasting and i drink lot of water(it helps?). But no supplement etc, im gonna do it, saving your post, thanks


Also cut out all refined sugar and keep high GI carbs and dairy as low as possible. Eat a diverse diet with lots of greens and make sure you have no micronutrient deficiencies.


----------



## ritalinredemption (Nov 8, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> the problem is that the real culprit behind aging is not lack of collagen, its the degradation of bone density over time, thats literally the ONLY reason why old people look like old people, for example you can be a teenager with shit collagen but you still look like a teenager just with shit skin


how do you prevent loss of bone density?


----------



## Depressed Twink (Nov 8, 2019)

And here ladies and gentlemen you have a bunch of faggots that value this short life more than the after-life that they dont believe in. How sad it is. Every art is created by someone, be it a simple chair or a fucking picture. The atoms were created by something(Allah/God). 

You better do your research or the little and short pleasure here will led to big regrets. 

You still can do your looksmax but dont pverdo it because the higher your hopes from looksmaxing-results are the higher the disappointment is going to be.


----------



## omikes (Nov 8, 2019)

all this talk of collagen restoration and no mention of the derminator 2? nibba must be rolling over in his grave.


----------



## needsolution (Nov 8, 2019)

ritalinredemption said:


> how do you prevent loss of bone density?


implants, osteotomies


----------



## mitodrake (Nov 8, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Also cut out all refined sugar and keep high GI carbs and dairy as low as possible. Eat a diverse diet with lots of greens and make sure you have no micronutrient deficiencies.



I'm tooking multivitamin, do you belive they are good or it's cope?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Nov 8, 2019)

mitodrake said:


> I'm tooking multivitamin, do you belive they are good or it's cope?


They're usually microdoses. You're not going to get enough just from a multivitamin but it's better than nothing and there's no harm to it I guess. They're called supplements for a reason. People say it a lot but it's for a reason; it's something people seem to completely ignore.


----------



## 2peasinapod (Nov 8, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Also cut out all refined sugar and keep high GI carbs and dairy as low as possible. Eat a diverse diet with lots of greens and make sure you have no micronutrient deficiencies.



you waking up flacid mate? or even sleeping


----------



## mitodrake (Nov 8, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> They're usually microdoses. You're not going to get enough just from a multivitamin but it's better than nothing and there's no harm to it I guess. They're called supplements for a reason. People say it a lot but it's for a reason; it's something people seem to completely ignore.



They say the vitamins are the "100% needed" in info, but i'm not sure


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Nov 8, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> you waking up flacid mate? or even sleeping


I actually had sleeping issues for a few days after cutting back on carbs but it passed.



mitodrake said:


> They say the vitamins are the "100% needed" in info, but i'm not sure


They would say that.


----------



## 2peasinapod (Nov 8, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I actually had sleeping issues for a few days after cutting back on carbs but it passed.
> 
> 
> They would say that.



ye, not the best example..should not advise on things you cant even do yourself


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Nov 8, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> ye, not the best example..should not advise on things you cant even do yourself


I’ll have two number 9s, a number 9 large, a number 6 with extra dip, a number 7, two number 45s, one with cheese, and a large soda tier reading comprehension


----------

